# Are you dressing up for Halloween?



## jellyfish (Sep 16, 2007)

Halloween is my favorite holiday, by far. I don't think I'll ever outgrow the dressing up thing. I still haven't decided what I'm going to go as yet though. For those of you who are dressing up this year, what are you going to be?


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm 32 and I still play dressup!! Sometimes I'm a vamp, witch, maid. This year I maybe a pirate wench LOL


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 17, 2007)

um...........tired mom of 2 monsters?  does that count?  Kidding!!

But for all of you who don't know, it is the witch's new year.  Just thought I would share


----------



## Bret (Sep 17, 2007)

I love love love Halloween/Samhain. However, they've gotten strict where I work (bank), and we can't really dress up anymore. And now that we moved to the country, we don't get trick-or-treaters  

But we will have candy on hand, just in case, and hey if they don't eat it, I guess we'll have to


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 17, 2007)

My basset hound will be dressing up as a witch.


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dragon what do you do in the new year? I'm trying to develop a winter solstice soap. I've already made a goddess one and my aunt went nuts! She loved the goddess shape as do I.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

No, I let the kids do it. I like eating all the candy LOL


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 19, 2007)

My Daughter is going to be a bat and I am going to be a zombie.  I know it doesn't sound that unique but I love playing with all that fake blood and scars and such!!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 23, 2007)

Halloween is my birthday, so I ALWAYS dress up and throw a halloween/b-day party. Not sure what i'm going to dress up as yet though. I guess I still have a month to figure something out.


----------



## jillian (Nov 6, 2007)

I dressed up!

I went as a mermaid.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 13, 2007)

I love dressing up- I was a fairy >_> haha


----------

